# Instant Windows RDP @ $3.5/m Linux Servers @ $2/m - 50% off - FREE Trial Available



## Hannan

On our new deployment get 50% discount on first month and try our services out*.*

*VPSboard users can get a trial server if mention it here in this topic.* The trial is valid for 1 - 2 days.

Instant setup and fully access over the VPS. That means you have RDP access within few minutes after making an order.

All nodes are equipped with 2 x Quad Core CPUs to 4 x Quad Core CPUs, 32-96GB DDR3 RAM and RAID10 arrays. All resources are dedicated and each VPS comes with SolusVM Control Panel.


*What's include with all our service plans:*
- Instant setup
          - SolusVM Control Panel with fully access
- Fully access over VPS
- Console access, Remote hands to all servers
- Do your installation of Operating System
   - 2Gbps connection uplink to the nodes
- Dedicated and guaranteed resources - No overselling!
- Control Panels Available: cPanel, DirectAdmin
- 100% network uptime guarantee
- Linux or Windows (and custom OS's) - Only on KVM
- Raid-10 protected arrays
- 7-days money back guarantee
- Get more discounts on pre-payments *(3 months for FREE on yearly or 1 Month for FREE on semi-yearly)*
- NO term contract (month to month)
- NO hidden fees
- NO setup fee


*RouterHosting KVM plans (Windows and Linux):*
 
 *KVM - VPS 256MB*
  256MB Dedicated RAM
  1 Cores CPU usage
  15GB RAID10 Space
  250*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Windows* or Linux
 
  $6.95 per month *- First month $3.5* by using "RH2014SP"
 
  *Order Now!*
 


 *KVM - VPS 512MB*
 512MB Dedicated RAM
 2 Cores CPU usage
 30GB RAID10 Space
 1,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
 SolusVM Control Panel
Windows** or Linux
 
 *$12.95 per month* *- First month $6.5* by using "RH2014SP"
 
 *Order Now!*
 
 
 
 *KVM - VPS 1GB*
  1024MB Dedicated RAM
  2 Cores CPU usage
  50GB RAID10 Space
  2,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Windows*** or Linux
 
  *$24.95 per month* *- First month $12.5* by using "RH2014SP"
 
  *Order Now!*

 
 
 *KVM - VPS 2GB*
 2GB Dedicated RAM
 3 Cores CPU usage
 70GB RAID10 Space
  3,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Windows or Linux
 
 *$39.95 per month*  *- First month $20* by using "RH2014SP"
 
  *Order Now!*http://www.routerhosting.com/virtual-private-servers/



*KVM - VPS 3GB*
 3GB Dedicated RAM
 4 Cores CPU usage
 80GB RAID10 Space
 4,000*GB* Bandwidth
 1Gbps Connection
   SolusVM Control Panel
 Windows or Linux
 
  *$49.95 per month*  *- First month $25 *by using "RH2014SP"
   
*Order Now!*http://www.routerhosting.com/virtual-private-servers/

 

*KVM - VPS 4GB*
 4GB Dedicated RAM
 4 Cores CPU usage
 100GB RAID10 Space
 5,000*GB* Bandwidth
 1Gbps Connection
    SolusVM Control Panel
  Windows or Linux
 
  *$59.95 per month*  *- First month $39* by using "RH2014SP"
   
*Order Now!*



_* Because of RAM limitation supports only Windows XP and Windows 2003
** Because of RAM limitation supports only Windows XP, Windows 2003, Windows 2008, Windows 2012
*** This plan and any higher plans can support all Windows versions including Windows 7_


*RouterHosting OpenVZ plans (Linux Only - Las Vegas):*

*OpenVZ - VPS 128MB*
  128MB Dedicated RAM
256MB Burstable RAM
  1 Cores CPU usage
  10GB RAID10 Space
  150*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Linux ready templates
 
  *$25 per year*
 
  *Order Now!*



*OpenVZ - VPS 256MB*
  256MB Dedicated RAM
512MB Burstable RAM
  1 Cores CPU usage
  15GB RAID10 Space
  250*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Linux ready templates
 
  *$3.95 per month*
 
  *Order Now!*  *- First month $2* by using "RH2014SP"


 *OpenVZ - VPS 512MB*
 512MB Dedicated RAM
1024MB Burstable RAM
 1 Cores CPU usage
 30GB RAID10 Space
 1,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
 SolusVM Control Panel
Linux ready templates
 
 *$7.95 per month*
 
 *Order Now!*  *- First month $4* by using "RH2014SP"
 
 
 
 *OpenVZ - VPS 1GB*
  1024MB Dedicated RAM
2048MB Burstable RAM
  2 Cores CPU usage
  50GB RAID10 Space
  2,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Linux ready templates
 
  *$14.95 per month*  *- First month $7.5* by using "RH2014SP"

  *Order Now!*

 
 
 *OpenVZ - VPS 2GB*
 2GB Dedicated RAM
4GB Burstable RAM
 2 Cores CPU usage
 70GB RAID10 Space
  3,000*GB* Bandwidth
1Gbps Connection
  SolusVM Control Panel
Linux ready templates
 
 *$24.95 per month*  *- First month $12.5* by using "RH2014SP"

  *Order Now!*



*OpenVZ - VPS 4GB*
 4GB Dedicated RAM
6GB Burstable RAM
 4 Cores CPU usage
 100GB RAID10 Space
 5,000*GB* Bandwidth
 1Gbps Connection
    SolusVM Control Panel
  Linux ready templates
 
 
  *$39.95 per month*  *- First month $20* by using "RH2014SP"
   
*Order Now!*



*IRC, Torrents, Proxy/VPN, Adult* allowed!


*Available Windows Versions - KVM:*
 -    Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition x86 (32bit)
-    Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
-    Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
-    Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
-    Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition x86 (32bit)
-    Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition x64 (64bit)
-    Windows Server 2012 Standard Edition x64 (64bit)
-    Windows 7
-    Windows XP


*Available Linux Distributions - KVM:*
-    CentOS
-    Debian
-    Ubuntu
-    FreeBSD
-    Fedora
-    Slackware
-    OpenSuse
-    Cloudlinux
-    Gentoo
-    Arch linux
-    Mikrotik
-    FreeNAS
-    FreePBX
-    OpenBSD
-    Scientific linux
-    Trixbox
-    Elastic
-    Solaris
- Turnkey Linux
-    And more…. _If not listed or wasn't there, Please just request it!_


*OpenVZ Templates:*
- CentOS
- Debian
- Fedora
- Scientific Linux
- Suse
- Ubuntu


*Control Panel:*
- Cpanel/WHM - Linux Only $15/m
- DirectAdmin - Linux Only $5/m
- Vesta - Linux Only $10 one time fee

 
 *Web Based VPS Management Panel:*
 - Console VNC access
- Hard Reboot / Soft Reboot
 - View CPU Utilization / Memory Utilization / Disk space Allocation
 - Pause / Resume
 - Turn on / Turn off
 
 
*Locations:*
San Jose, California - USA
Las Vegas, Nevada - USA New

Servers are located in CoreSite's San Jose Data Center.
http://www.coresite.com/San-Jose-Data-Center.php

*BGP blend:*
 - nLayer
 - Global Crossing
 - Hurricane Electric
 - Any2 Internet Exchange
 - Highwinds
etc....


 *Payment Options:*
 PayPal (CreditCards via PayPal)
Visa, MasterCard, American Express and other Credit Cards
 Skrill/Moneybookers
 PerfectMoney
 Payza (AlertPay)
OkPay (LiqPay, Mobile Payments, W1,  Ukash, DaoPay, SofortBanking, Fortumo, Przelewy24, Cash4WM)
BitCoin via Bitpay
 
 
 *JOIN US* at our Facebook page and get latest* promotions and deals*:
 http://www.facebook.com/RouterHosting
 
 OR following us on our Twitter @ http://twitter.com/routerhosting
 
 
  If you need any custom configurations please let us know.
  If you have any question, feel free to contact us:
  sales [at] routerhosting [dot] com
 
 
 Thank you,
 Hannan


----------



## nunim

Hannan said:


> ...
> 
> *Available Windows Versions - KVM:*
> 
> 
> -    Windows 7
> 
> 
> -    Windows XP
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I get the feeling that these are pirated licenses?


----------



## kaniini

nunim said:


> Why do I get the feeling that these are pirated licenses?


It is possible to get them through SPLA, actually. It depends though on when the SPLA contract was signed, because nowadays everyone is left into the cesspool of Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.


----------



## Hannan

nunim said:


> Why do I get the feeling that these are pirated licenses?


Also have to mention some OS's are not coming with license as well. The ISO is just there


----------



## elohkcalb

kaniini said:


> It is possible to get them through SPLA, actually. It depends though on when the SPLA contract was signed, because nowadays everyone is left into the cesspool of Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.


It is not possible to get Windows 8 (in fact all MS client OS) properly licensed on VPS, not with SPLA at least. And SPLA is the only licensing model for hosting providers.


----------

